
BlockSci: a platform for blockchain science and exploration - sohkamyung
https://github.com/citp/BlockSci
======
sohkamyung
Write-up by the creators at [1]

[1] [https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/09/11/blocksci-a-
platform...](https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/09/11/blocksci-a-platform-for-
blockchain-science-and-exploration/) ]

~~~
snthpy
Thank you. Very useful.

------
malux85
Does this also work on the Ethereum blockchain? I had a quick skim of the
readme and issues, but can't see any mention of it...

~~~
bgitarts
The paper says it does not work with Ethereum. Wondering if there is a parser
out there for the Ethereum blockchain?

